# Saiblinge auf Hegene: norwegische Erfahrungen?



## Karstein (24. Juli 2007)

Demnächst geht´s wieder hoch - diesmal auf Salmonidenpirsch im Inland Norwegens. Immerhin werden im Zielgewässer auch Saiblinge bis über 3 kg gefangen!|supergri

Bislang haben wir die Seesaiblinge mit Erfolg nur im Walchensee erbeutet, und dort mit der klassischen Hegene an langer Pose. Für Norwegen sind wir mit allem Tüdel ausgerüstet, also auch mit Schlepplöffeln und Naturködern.

Aber meine Frage zielt genau auf die Hegenen-Fischerei ab, habe extra die einzigen in Berlin erwerbbaren Jenzi- und YAD-Hegenen aufgekauft, die allerdings mit bayrischen Nymphen-Hegenen herzlich wenig zu tun haben: relativ große Haken, nur drei Seitenarme.

Hat von euch schon jemand die Hegenen-Technik in einem norwegischen See und dazu im Sommer getestet? In welcher Tiefe finde ich die Sommersaiblinge? Besser Pendelpose oder doch Jigging an feinfühliger Rute?

Fangende Antworten werden mit schönen Bildern nach erfolgreicher Pirsch prämiert. 

Hilsen

Karsten


----------

